#ubuntu-in 2017-04-10
<sonu_nk> hi i recently created subdomain but its not working nslookup server can't find apis.mydomain.com: NXDOMAIN
<sonu_nk> hi gaurav
#ubuntu-in 2017-04-14
<sonu_nk> hi pavlushka
<sonu_nk> how are you
<pavlushka> I am good sonu_nk :)
<pavlushka> Shuvo Noboborsho!
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: HOw are you?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, did you install ssl on ubuntu server ?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka, i am good yaar.. i ping you on skype..but you did not reply., :)
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: nah :)
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: sorry I dont check skype to aften.
<sonu_nk> are yaar..
<pavlushka> only if I need to
<sonu_nk> ok... so dont know hhow to install ssl ?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: you tried the web? there are documentation on this and also how to install it on localhost by generating ssl certificates by your own :)
<sonu_nk> i tried but something is not getting with command thats why asking you.
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: ok, let me see :)
#ubuntu-in 2018-04-10
<roshanjha> https://imgur.com/a/fK7jB this error are coming in my Ubuntu 16
#ubuntu-in 2019-04-12
<jason> Greetings, anyone here to help me with viewing HD videos?
